# Angela Lindvall @ Victoria's Secret Fashion Show 11/16/06 (x3)



## AMUN (18 Nov. 2006)

​


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (19 Nov. 2006)

Scharfe Bilder Meister!!! :drip: 
Mir kann man mit solchen Bildern immer richtig Spaß bereiten!! (Na gut, ich habe schon viele pics der Show gesehen, werde die am Montag posten die du bis dahin nicht gepostet hast)!!! :thumbup: 

Liebe Grüße
Tobi

PS: die Angelika ist heuer am Finalbild ja recht gut zu sehen. Gleich neben der Izabel Goulart, einem der Starmodels! :drip:


----------



## Q (13 Jan. 2010)

sehr schwungvoll die Angela :thumbup: Dankeschön!


----------



## Punisher (30 Juli 2010)

heißer Körper, nettes Gesicht


----------

